# Starbury says KVH will fail in NY



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> You've got to be way tougher than Keith is to play in New York," said Marbury, the Lincoln High legend who played two-plus seasons in Jersey with Van Horn before being shipped to Phoenix for Jason Kidd.
> 
> "You've got to be gritty," Marbury added before scoring 35 points for the New York Stars, who lost to the NBA Stars, 149-131. "You've got to be a grinder. Sprewell fits that description. Michael Jordan fits that description. So does Tim Duncan and Allen Iverson. But Keith is not a player who fits that description. I'm just being honest."


He might be putting it rather bluntly but I tend to agree with him.
KVH is a decent player but there's too much expectation from him since he's replacing Spree. As for the "tough" part, we all know.  

link


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

well i hope hes right, cuz if he cant handle NY then theres no way the knicks have a shot at the playoffs and that means my bulls have one less team to worry about.

But Van Horn now has critics and hes gonna have people questioning his toughness so hes gonna have to prove them wrong. But the Knicks have a long tradition of tough players and tough competators and its just a tought city overall and the fans are not patient, if keith becomes a big player in NY then more power to him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I've been thinking that since he got traded there. Spree isn't going to be easy to replace, and if Van Horn messes up at all, the knicks fans are gonna let him have it.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

I dont think Keith would give a ****. Hes making over 10 mil a year. If you make that kind of dough and cant handle some beer bellied fans then youre missing some guts.

No mased cursing -- MJG


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marbury is really going out on a limb huh?:laugh: 

I think even Keith Van Horn thinks he's going to fail in New York.

Anyone who doesn't think KVH is affected by "beer bellied fans" jeering him, doesn't know much about KVH. Van Horn is soft in body and soul. I think New York fans are going to make him cry.

Philly fans at least tried to delude themselves for most of the season that KVH was a nice player. But make no mistake if he would have been back on the team after his performance in the playoffs it would not have been pretty.

I've never seen a 6-10 guy miss so many layups and/or dunks. He is prone to traveling when under pressure. And his ball handling is very suspect at times.

New York fans are already upset about him being there. So I don't think it's a thing like they are going to give him a chance. He's going to have to prove himself to them. Which I think is beyond his capabilities.

How you trade Spreewell for a softy like that is beyond me.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think he will fail, he played with Marbury very close to NY, had the same media, and now he is on a team with a pure shooter, someone whom can spread the floor (like Kittles did for him) and he has some room to work.

There have been alot of people with his demeanor on the Knicks, like Houston and he has done well as of late.

-Petey


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

Keith Van Horn SUCKS. *ONE MORE TIME AND YOU ARE GOING ON VACATION--BEEZ*


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Is that the Marbury who has never won or proven anything??? oh ok it is? Than I guess we should just ignore or not care what he thinks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Is that the Marbury who has never won or proven anything??? oh ok it is? Than I guess we should just ignore or not care what he thinks.


i'm with you ,who cares what marbury says anyway?kvh may indeed fail in new york but i doubt anyone asked marbury his opinion.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Is that the Marbury who has never won or proven anything??? oh ok it is? Than I guess we should just ignore or not care what he thinks.


Excellent point as well.

-Petey


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Why does Marbury always talk poorly of players he used to play with. This reminds me of last year when he said that Amare Stoudamire was so much better than Garnett


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

new york is the hardest place to play


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is like saying somewhere, sometime in the next year, a weatherman will incorrectly predict the weather. I think almost every fan has figured that KVH will have a hard time in NY, so this isn't really a shocking statement by Marbury or anything.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm with you ,who cares what marbury says anyway?kvh may indeed fail in new york but i doubt anyone asked marbury his opinion.


If nobody asked him there wouldn't be an article about that.

Besides that Marbury's quotes really aren't as harsh as the headline sounds.

The Garnett-Elie-Jordan-Stoudemire quote was a lot of BS. First of all it was quoted out of context because Marbury said that Amare in his rookie season is so much better than Garnett was in his rookie season that it would be like comparing Elie to Jordan.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It's gonna be (real) tough for KVH in NY IMO.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sam Cassell disagrees with Stephon.

CASSELL LIKES KEITH: Cassell thinks Van Horn will make it in New York. When asked if he thought Van Horn could take the pressure, Cassell said, "He's going to have to. He's here now. If they spoon-feed Keith Van Horn here he can be good," Cassell added. "I'm still a Keith Van Horn fan."

Over all i think it all depends on KVH. He's going to have to keep scoring like he has been, and he's going to have to play SOME defense. Yes we knicks fans can be harsh, but we know he's not spree and dont expect him to play like spree. If Mcdyess comes back playing healthy, and we can win some games people wont be looking directly at KVH, but if we're losing alot, then he'll get some heat.

Also if we make this trade with KT and ward for NVE, he could bring some of that fire and personality to the team that we are lacking so much right now, which should also take some attention away from keith.

Bottom line is if we are winning people wont care what he contributes, and if we are losing people will tear him and management apart.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Knicks fans must be hating that KVH's contract goes for one year more than Spree's. Why does Layden continue to swallow contracts, rather than attempt to trade them or let them go naturally, instead of compiling the problem


Scott- Quick fixes don't work!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Knicks fans must be hating that KVH's contract goes for one year more than Spree's. Why does Layden continue to swallow contracts, rather than attempt to trade them or let them go naturally, instead of compiling the problem


Scott- Quick fixes don't work!

www.firelayden.com

I'm praying for you Knick fans


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Sam Cassell disagrees with Stephon.
> 
> CASSELL LIKES KEITH: Cassell thinks Van Horn will make it in New York. When asked if he thought Van Horn could take the pressure, Cassell said, "He's going to have to. He's here now. If they spoon-feed Keith Van Horn here he can be good," Cassell added. "I'm still a Keith Van Horn fan."
> ...


Cassell and KVH made it to the playoffs, I'd say yeah, he should have faith in the guy. Marbury was never able to accomplish that with KVH, and I think is bitter.

But Cassell, KVH and Kittles were best pals, and I think are still excellent friends now still.

-Petey


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*And he is tough*

like Marbury is tough hiding behind them gay tattos. Only girly man wear tattos today. At least KVH doesn't feel he needs any, now thats tough.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> like Marbury is tough hiding behind them gay tattos. Only girly man wear tattos today. At least KVH doesn't feel he needs any, now thats tough.


Are you serious?... Tat's(even though I ain't got any) date back centuries... Damn near to the beginin of civilization... People from all walks of life continue to get them to this day... So I don't see your logic... Marbury didn't jus come out and diss KVH... Someone in the media asked his opinion... He gave it... What has Marbury ever said that anyone liked or agree'd wit since he been in the league?... Take it wit a grain of salt... I don't see the big deal bout it... Are his comments any different than what the Philly fans were sayin bout him durin the playoff's?... Are his comments any different than what K-Mart said bout him after the Nets lost in the Fianals to LA?... Marbury's a top 5 PG who talk mad ****... Always has alway will... KVH ain't known for his D nor his willingness to let his nut's hang when push come to shove... Both are known fact's... Deal wit it... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

It would help KVH if he isn't used or viewed as a star, and instead, is used as a role player. In NJ, he was viewed as the top scorer. In Philly, he was expected to be AI's scoring buddy, which Big Dog is better suited for. (In defense of KVH, Toni Kukoc who clearly still has game didn't work out as AI's scoring buddy either.) If KVH can be used as a secondary option, an outlet shooter or when presented with an opportunistic mismatch, as opposed to a primary option, he should be okay. Houston should get sore with all the shots coming his way, and if McDyess actually can play, KVH would be even more effective as a third option.

Don't know if anything can be done about the rest of KVH's game, but in half-court offense, at least, I expect him to be a contributor. If Dice comes back and that's a big IF, the Knicks should be able to challenge for the 8th seed.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Hopefully Van Ex get's traded to the Knickerbocker's... Then most would forget he's even on the team till the playoff's... That's IF dice comes back strong... If that were the case he'd be a killa as the 4th option... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Marbury*

is just trying to use KVH for his own failings with the Nets, like KVH is supposed to carry a team.

Your right about Tattos going back thousands of years as a Tribal ritual. But this is 2003.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Marbury*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Your right about Tattos going back thousands of years as a Tribal ritual. But this is 2003.


Sex is a pretty ancient practice. Should we give that up as well macho man?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: And he is tough*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> like Marbury is tough hiding behind them gay tattos. Only girly man wear tattos today. At least KVH doesn't feel he needs any, now thats tough.


Follow _that_ logic.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Another thing...*

...why did Marbury feel the need to add the words "in New York" in his statement?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Marbury is just trying to use KVH for his own failings with the Nets, like KVH is supposed to carry a team.


Man... What'd Marbury do to you or your fam?... Better yet... What'd KVH do for you or your fam?... It's 2003... Tat's are still popular... Marbury's gonna help guide the Suns into the playoff's again... While prove'n to ONLY YOU it seems that he's been a top 5 PG in this league for a couple years... He'll continue to talk **** that no NBA fan wit a life would really trip off of... KVH won't help to take the Knickerbockers to the playoff's... And he won't have a superstar's coat tails to cling onto anymore... Deal wit it... Don't get my word's twisted though... KVH is a skilled forward... But right now in his career... He a SOFT SF in a PF's frame... If the Nets and Sixers management and coaches didn't believe that, he wouldn't be gettin tossed round like yesterday's new's paper from NJ to Philly to NY... Agree or disagree?... Peace


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marbury is right...

I dunno why some people still disagree, KVH never got to reach his full potential because he is "soft". Mentally and physically.
I'm a fan of knicks for a while now, and I dont agree Knicks need KVH, coz he just adds another "soft" player along with Alan Houston. Knicks will be struggling a lot next season, Unless McDyess comes back with full health. 

Right now, Knicks need a miracle, coz their management is really messed up. NVE would be ideal, he can bring excitement and leadership back into New York. But if NVE want to play playoff basketball, I think he's better off not going to NY next season.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Marbury is right...
> 
> I dunno why some people still disagree, KVH never got to reach his full potential because he is "soft". Mentally and physically.
> ...


I agree that KVH is not our savoir, just for him to not contribute to us losing would be great news for me, but calling Houston soft is a little off. Sure he doesnt drive to the hole alot, but does that make him soft? The guy plays his hart out every night and it shows, he even gets pysical posting up other sg's. He's a jump shooter so he wont be play like the matrix any time soon but he certainly isnt soft. Maybe his Domeanor isnt ruff and tuff but hes not soft on the court.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I read somewhere that, close to 80% of NBA players have tats.....
Less than 30% of americans have tats... So is most of the NBA not macho?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i find it interesting that an idiot like marbury can make a statement and it gets so much attention,heck i'm even talking about it.the biggest problem with van horn is he's not a franchise player.what he is,like a previous poster stated,is a good 2nd or 3rd option who is going to pull down about 8 boards a night, play better d than people give him credit for and give you about 16 or 17 per.another thing about keith is he's a class act.in a league where you dont have much of that i think that it is no small atribute.his biggest problem is that fact he was the 2nd pick in the draft in 97(i believe),if he were a late lottery pick the perception of him would be much differant.besides what's the risk,we're talking the knicks.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that KVH is not our savoir, just for him to not contribute to us losing would be great news for me, but calling Houston soft is a little off. Sure he doesnt drive to the hole alot, but does that make him soft? The guy plays his hart out every night and it shows, he even gets pysical posting up other sg's. He's a jump shooter so he wont be play like the matrix any time soon but he certainly isnt soft. Maybe his Domeanor isnt ruff and tuff but hes not soft on the court.



Houston reminds me of Cedric Ceballos... Great offense, but soft Defence. Spree was the better all-rounder, yet they keep Houston. Thats whats wrong with Knicks today. Spree may be volatilre, but he is more likely to be the Knicks all-rounder player.

Dont get me wrong, I really do hope McDyess comes healthy and finally find a home in New York. But Houston should be the one that got traded...


----------

